# I added 3 new lights tonight



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

2 LEDS added to my Ford Woody









and one yellow LED to my phone building










The light in the phone building is dim and shows up better in person.

Next, I think I will light up my Tucker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, now all the Ford needs is taillights.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, they work, but I could only shoot one side at a time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave Sams said:


> Oh, they work, but I could only shoot one side at a time.


Excellent! 

Next it needs a driver and interior lights.  How about a little exhaust from the rear? 

We can keep you working on this for weeks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You gatta show lots of pictures on how to do that. Many of us have cars. You cheat us out on the fun of doing it.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, I'll do a series of photos when I light up my Tucker.

I've learned a lot and am happy to pass it on.

BTW some of what I learned came from this forum. I can now talk diodes, resistors and LEDs with the best of 'em.


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice job Brother....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the Woodie headlights! Very retro cool!

TJ


----------

